# Just picked up a Beretta 90-TWO



## m1ghtysauc3 (Dec 26, 2012)

This is my first Beretta, and it is one sweet pistol. I love everything about it, except one thing...the grips. Not the feel. It feels fine. The look. I prefer the look of the 92FS/M9 grips. I sure wish someone made slip on grips for the 90-TWO which incorporated the panel grip looks of the FS. That would make it perfect. Not a big deal because I still love this pistol.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats on the Beretta. Great gun.

The lack of grip options is the reason this gun is not as popular, though.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I've never seen a '92' Beretta that looked like that. Is that a special edition or perhaps something that was modified by a custom shop? I am not intimate with Beretta's so this one is new to me.

Anyway, congratulations on your new resident.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> I've never seen a '92' Beretta that looked like that. Is that a special edition or perhaps something that was modified by a custom shop? I am not intimate with Beretta's so this one is new to me.
> 
> Anyway, congratulations on your new resident.


That's one of those new-fangled models.

BTW.....congrats on the new gun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

SouthernBoy said:


> I've never seen a '92' Beretta that looked like that. Is that a special edition or perhaps something that was modified by a custom shop? I am not intimate with Beretta's so this one is new to me.
> 
> Anyway, congratulations on your new resident.


It's a 90-Two (called 90 Dash Two). It came out in 2006. I actually won one at my local range's Beretta Range day in 2006... When the gun first came out.

The gun is being imported in limited batches now, as the sales never took off compared to the standard models. There are some internal improvements made to the gun. However, the new 92A1 has the same improvements, but uses the standard 92 grips


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm still hooked on the 92FS and the 92FS Centurion.


----------



## m1ghtysauc3 (Dec 26, 2012)

It's really starting to grow on me. This one's a keeper.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

m1ghtysauc3 said:


> It's really starting to grow on me. This one's a keeper.


Yeah, I would sure as heck keep it! Actually, I think the grips look pretty cool, but then again I like funky stuff like that.


----------

